# Finishing my basement - project sequence?



## maljeff (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi

I'm starting to finish my basement and I'm not sure what the correct "order" is to complete each task. I've done some research and most sites have this sequence:


Moisture proof walls and floors
Install subfloor
Lay out your walls
Frame walls, rooms and ceiling
Rough in electrical, plumbing, cable, and telecom
Have electrical and plumbing inspections
Install insulation and vapour barrier
Install drywall, sand and tape it, prime it
Install flooring
Install trim and baseboards
Install light fixtures
Paint the walls
I'm just looking for some confirmation/comments/suggestions on this outline.

thanks

mj


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The one odd ball you have there is "add subfloor"---What is that?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

moisture proof walls and floors - the absolute MOST important step,,, what type of foundation wall ? block OR conc ? install vapor barrier on floor ? subfloor on p/t sleepers ?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Some installers prefer the baseboards in place for carpeted area before they install.
Also, stipple the ceilings, prime the drywall, apply first colour coat before the flooring in case there are any Oops! moments.


----------

